# Pregnant in misery HELP



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I do enemas 2 go to the bathroom and mostly gas comes out. Before pregnancy had severe incomplete evacuation of stool. As my ibs increased so did body pain. Cramps ive been limping. I drank cups of orange juice before enema.Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you discussed this with your OB/GYN? If not do so. If you have, what did they suggest? Do they know your current condition?


----------



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

BQ said:


> Have you discussed this with your OB/GYN? If not do so. If you have, what did they suggest? Do they know your current condition?


My first appoinents is next month,first appointment and haven't spoken to anyone. I need to wait so I can afford to go.I did an enema today and it was almost dirreah. Most f my pains are in right side body in intestines.


----------

